

Circle Launches with Largest Ever Bitcoin Funding from Accel, General Catalyst - zachh
http://www.coindesk.com/circle-9m-jim-breyer-accel-general-catalyst-biggest-bitcoin-funding/

======
pedalpete
Hopefully they make a product to make exchanging currencies through bitcoin
easier.

International bank transfers are both slow and expensive. I'd like to transfer
my money into bitcoins in one country, then exchange those bitcoins for
another currency in another. The current challenge being that the amounts it
seems I'm able to trade for in Australia are quite small, a few hundred
dollars here and there.

